

Quick tip: make your own iPhone usability testing sled for £5 - harrybr
http://www.90percentofeverything.com/2010/05/07/quick-tip-make-your-own-iphone-usability-testing-sled-for-5/

======
charltones
HN front page shows this item as having one comment. When I click on the
comments link, I don't see any comments, but the logged in user changes from
myself to somebear! I can click on their username and see their settings.
After one comment was posted, when I came back here it showed me as not logged
in, though I appear logged in on other pages. When I hit refresh on this
comments page, it seems to have gone back to normal.

------
DenisM
While there is no general screen recorded software available for iPhone you
can always modify your app to record what's going on the screen.

Now, recording user's fingers and face - that's a challenge. I do wonder if
the rumored front-facing camera will help with that.

~~~
harrybr
Nice idea.

Screen recording together with (i) synchronized audio recording and (ii) an
overlay visualization of touchscreen activity would be enough. Picture-in-
Picture video of the user's face is a nice-to-have, but not absolutely
necessary.

~~~
DenisM
User face is needed so that you can see "WTF?!" on their face, but that can be
somewhat replaced by asking users to utter their "WTF!?" verbally, so I am not
too worried about _that_.

What I am worried about is user finger hesitating over an area of a screen
only to move to a different area and tap there, or not tap at all. I can't
think of a way to fix that problem, but that's the last thing that stands
between us and the remote usability testing with no special hardware on the
user's side. I have many new users joining every day, I could ask any of them
to become usability test subjects. Wouldn't that be super cool? no more multi-
thousand dollar setups - usability for everyone! Or better yet, usable
software for everyone!

------
iamcalledrob
Simple advice which can help break down perceived cost/difficulty barriers of
usability testing is very important.

I like.

